# Как я лечу грыжу в шейном отделе C5-C6 5,6 мм



## Mikefred (17 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте. Хотел бы рассказать о лечении, которое прохожу на данном этапе, может кому-нибудь пригодится.
В марте 2017 года у меня была обнаружена грыжа 5,6мм в шейном отделе С5-С6.
Обратился с сильными болями в шейном отделе, боль мигрировала в левую руку, наблюдалось онемение. После МРТ для меня стало неожиданностью в 32 года обнаружить у себя столь серьезное заболевание. 
Невролог назначил следующее лечение:
1. Ксефокам 8мг 1р/д/ утром/-10дней
2. Нольпаза 20мг по 1т 2 р/дн - 10 дней
3. Мидокалм 150мг 1 т 2 раза в день - 10 дней
4. аркоксиа - 120мг  1т 1р/дн - 7дней  / вечером
5.Мильгама 2мл в/м - 5 дней
6. Капельница - (эуфилин 2,4%-5мл + анальгин 50% - 4мл + магния сульфат 25% - 5мл + дексаметазон 8мг + супрастин 1 мл + новокаин 0,5% - 10мл + 200мл физраствор  - 10 дней.
Консультация - нейрохирурга.
Что хочу сказать - эта схема действительно принесла облегчение.
В это время, пока проходил лечение, успел проконсультироваться с тремя нейрохирургами:
Двое высказали мнение о немедленном хирургическом вмешательстве. Один предположил, что можно попробовать консервативное лечение.
Состояние было такое:
 примерно с 1-10 день не мог спать были сильные боли, не знал куда деть мою левую руку, не мог наклоняться сильные боли в шее. Примерно с 10-25 день общее состояние начало улучшаться боли стали меньше беспокоить, но не прекращались, сейчас прошло около 50 дней чувствую себя намного лучше: боли беспокоят только после долгого сидения в неудобной позе (например у компьютера или за рулем).
С 10 по 40 день проходил процедуры электрофореза с Карипазимом 350МЕ на шейный отдел (покупал Бифитех и Медфлорина, разницы не почувствовал, но после процедуры чувствовал облегчение).
Для удобства приобрел аппарат Элфор-Проф и две прокладки 10*15 (можно Поток-1 или аналогичные не суть), процедуры проходил дома, ставила жена. Важно - ток должен быть от 5мА -до 15мА иначе эффекта не будет. На плюсовую прокладку Карипазим + 10мл физраствора, ставить на шейный отдел. На вторую 2,4% эуфилин - 10мл, если будет жечь, можно его заменить на физраствор (а то часто бывает аллергическая реакция), ее на поясницу. Расстояние между прокладками не менее 20см.
С 10 по 20 день алфлутоп 1мл в/м - 1 р/дн - 10 дней.
С 10 дня Артра - 1 таблетка 2 раза в день первые 10 дней потом по 1 т /1раз/дн - 2-3 месяца.
С 10 дня Диафлекс - 1 таблетка 2 раза в день первые 10 дней потом по 1 т /1раз/дн - 30 дней.
Что хочу сказать - состояние намного улучшилось, чувствую уже себя человеком. Езжу на работу на машине, в машине конечно и за компьютером (специфика работы) боли появляются, но все устраняется, либо притупляется разминкой каждые 20 минут сидения в неудобной позе.
Хотел поделиться своим лечением, может кому-нибудь будет интересно.
Да, самое главное это позитивный настрой (всем говорю, что уже практически выздоровел, и самое главное сам мысленно представляю, как мой позвоночный диск восстанавливается, и становится здоровым. Скептикам можно не читать.)
Насчет тренировок: делаю небольшую разминку, и ежедневно отжимаюсь от стула сначала немного, сейчас 3 подхода по 20раз. Стул за спиной, руки отводишь назад опора на сидение, ноги прямые и садишься сгибая руки, глубоко садиться не рекомендую, особенно сначала. Также отжимания на брусьях 3 подхода, сначала делал по 2-3 раза, сейчас по 8-9 раз.
И главное это хорошее настроение, бодрость духа, и вера в себя и свой организм - 70% успеха.
 Всем здоровья!


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Крутяк Вы большой молодец обнодеживает!!! 
А симптомы гипотонии мышц шеи у вас были? и если были то прошли или нет и как боролись с этим?


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2017)

Mikefred написал(а):


> ...процедуры электрофореза с Карипазимом...


О Карипазиме на форуме мнение неоднозначное:
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Mikefred (17 Май 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> А симптомы гипотонии мышц шеи у вас были? и если были то прошли или нет и как боролись с этим?


Мышцы шеи стали скованными, вроде как закрепощенными, трудно было поворачивать, но все прошло, разминка, главное ничего резко не делать. Медленные повороты, наклоны головы вперед назад и главное, я постоянно массажировал себе мышцы шеи руками.


La murr написал(а):


> О Карипазиме на форуме мнение неоднозначное:...


Я как нормальный пациент перешерстил весь интернет по этому поводу! Да я в курсе!
Я считаю, что все что может спасти от операции, любая возможность должна быть использована!


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Mikefred написал(а):


> Мышцы шеи стали скованными, вроде как закрепощенными, трудно было поворачивать, но все прошло, разминка, главное ничего резко не делать. Медленные повороты, наклоны головы вперед назад и главное, я постоянно массажировал себе мышцы шеи руками.


Ну тогда самое время ещё раз сделть МРТ шеи и утереть нос скептикам которые не верят что грыжи не рассасываются!


----------



## Mikefred (17 Май 2017)

Я сделаю МРТ, после третьего курса электрофореза. Через 20 дней будет второй курс, буду делать 30 процедур, еще через месяц 3-й, тоже 30 дней. А потом посмотрим. В любом случае выложу все результаты МРТ, думаю будет положительный результат.
Всем здоровья!


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

@Mikefred, да в том то и дело что грыжа это не самое страшное на мой взгляд. У меня например их 2  в с5-с6-с7 до 4.5мм как таковых сильных болей в конечностях я вобще не испытывал.
Но вот снижение высоты дисков появление не стабильности, гипотония шейных мышц вызывают в результате нарушения венозного оттока, возможно и снижение зрения, вплоть до ГБН.

Так что уменьшить грыжу это как бы только начало но это не значит что все сиптомы сразу уйдут

Высший пилотаж это в конце концов восстановить правильную работу мышиц и избавиться от гипотонии на длительное время. Вот тогда да можно сказать что травма побеждена и можно спокойно жить и работать дальше не боясь различных симптомов.


----------



## Mikefred (17 Май 2017)

Да, кстати со следующей недели начинаю плавать в бассейне два раза в неделю, думаю реабилитация пойдет быстрее!


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Это правильно еще хорошо расслабляет мышцы баня или сауна но тут если нет противопоказаний. Да и плавать желательно что бы голова над водой не торчала и вода по теплее проверено на себе!!!


----------



## Olga1104 (12 Окт 2017)

@Mikefred, добрый вечер!

Спасибо большое, что делитесь. Как Ваши дела сейчас? У меня та же проблема - и грыжа там же и ее размер) и боли в руке по ночам невыносимые, но мне и треть того, что вам назначили, не назначали. Боли сохраняются. Тоже рекомендуют операцию. А я  конечно же не хочу...


----------



## Давид87 (12 Окт 2017)

И у меня такая грыжа 5.2 мм , только у меня болела правая рука. После обострения прошло 11 месяцев, чувствую себя хорошо, болей нету. Иногда бывает дискомфорт в шее, но редко. Все нейрохирургии у которых я был решили что без операции никак. И я делал электрофорез, и использовал петлю Глисона (сделал сам) . Через 2 месяца постепенно состояние улучшился , вернулся к тренировкам. Тогда трицепс правой руки и грудная мышца правая заметно уменьшились. Сейчас все ОК. Травмировался не в зале а по глупости участвовал в драке. Сейчас прежние веса не поднимаю. Если Раньше делал жим лежа 160, сейчас 100, приседал 150, сейчас ноги тренирую только на тренажерах. Бегаю 3км 2 раза в неделю и тд. Отдельно тренирую шею и трапеции( начал с 2кг гантелями, сейчас 25) раз в неделю.  повторный мрт не делал.  Если есть спортсмены с такой проблемой буду рад ответить. Дай Бог всем Вам здоровья


----------



## aav0312 (17 Окт 2017)

@Mikefred, как у Вас дела? МРТ еще не делали?


----------



## GALINARV (18 Май 2018)

@Mikefred, доброго дня ,скажите как вы сейчас чувствуете себя ?Помогло ли вам лечение ?Уменьшились размеры грыжи?Уже нет надежды хватаюсь за любую информацию ....у меня грыжа 6 мм - хотят оперировать ,но я боюсь ...


----------



## Manpower (18 Дек 2018)

@GALINARV, тут топикстартеры пишут когда их прихватит, как легчает  и словом не обмолвятся


----------



## Alex1972 (25 Дек 2018)

@Давид87, добрый день, как у Вас самочувствие сейчас? У меня похожая проблема, только, к грудной мышце и трицепсу еще и правую широчайшую прихватило. Мышцы у Вас долго восстанавливались?


----------



## aspirinka33 (31 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте,я в феврале лечилась в стационаре, примерно также как пишут выше,схема та же.и карипазим сделала,и аппарат элфор купила,после месяца стац.лечения продолжала дома долечиваться,пошла на фитнес,и в бассейн,забыла сказать,что грыжа с5с6 экструзия,снижена  высоты дисков.на фитнес раньше не ходила и не плавала.через 2,5нед занятий про ежала 1км на дорожке,гантели по 1кг,1час плаваю и в парилке грею.вобщем эффект есть,но болит,как только что нибудь упущу,не удобно поспать лягу,тяжело потом...вот скоро 2й сеанс карипазима,пью хондопротекторы.да, восстановление длительное,заболеть быстрее.врач сказал, что забуду про онемение руки и пальцев,боль,как весь курс карипазима пройду,ну и плавать, нагрузки понемногу и постепенно.удачи вам.не болейте.


----------



## tankist (31 Мар 2019)

Тяжёлый стиль изложения.


----------



## aspirinka33 (31 Мар 2019)

Что конкретно вам тяжело понять


----------



## tankist (31 Мар 2019)

Где кончается одно предложение и начинается следующее. Только это.


----------



## aspirinka33 (31 Мар 2019)

Посмотрите гимнастику для шеи Шишонин, очень эффективно

Как то текст плохо набирается,спросите если что-то не понятно


----------



## La murr (31 Мар 2019)

aspirinka33 написал(а):


> Посмотрите гимнастику для шеи Шишонин, очень эффективно


На форуме о ней другое мнение.
Да и про карипазим и хондропротекторы, кстати, тоже.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Воистину интересная тема!


Serg33 написал(а):


> Ну тогда самое время ещё раз сделать МРТ шеи и утереть нос скептикам которые не верят что грыжи не рассасываются!


Снимки в студию, для меня скептика)))
В случае реального уменьшения грыжи, готов буду сбежать из секты скептиков медикаментозного рассасывания грыж, в светлую религию Свидетелей рассасывания!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

@Бабий Александр Сергеевич, доктор,  Вы правда не согласны что грыжи уменьшаются?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, Вы правда не согласны что грыжи уменьшаются?


Безусловно согласен, и даже больше того, уверен, что они уменьшаются! НО не при помощи одного медикаментозного вмешательства. Вот тут увы я скептик. Если терапия карипазимом, дипроспаном и любым другим препаратом идет вслед за этиологическим и патогенетическим лечением, таковыми как сначала устранение причины заболевания - будь то контроль осанки в рабочем положении или устранение иных этиологических моментов. Затем воздействие на саму причину болей - мануальная терапия или остеопатия или даже нейрохирургия. И только после, либо совместно подключение симптоматической терапии медикаментами... 
А одними препаратами... Увы скептик.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Доктор, так она и без препаратов и без мануальной терапии уменьшается!
Просто! Сама! Организмом!
Такой вариант не предусматриваете?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Хех, туше!)))
Безусловно, такое тоже случается, но опять же при устранении причины вызываюшей прогрессирование остеохондроза. Хотя это моя точка зрения. А для того, что бы ее подтвердить или опровергнуть увы слишком мало данных. Ведь не известно, какой процент населения живет с грыжами, у кого они были но рассосались сами, у кого и по каким причинам прогрессируют. И все это из за недостатка данных, хотя бы в виде МРТ позвоночника. Даже те, у кого есть данные по собственным грыжам чаще не делают МРТ-контроль, и динамика увы не известна. Вот поэтому, в этой теме, я и прошу предоставить снимки подтверждающие динамику лечения.

Прошу простить, что отвечаю с задержками! Веду прием, и писать можу лишь в промежутках между пациентами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Рассасываются. Вот и хорошо.


----------



## aspirinka33 (1 Апр 2019)

Я пройду курс лечения только в августе полностью,и планирую сразу сделать контроль мрт, обязательно сообщу результат.Я думаю,что эффект положительный будет, т.к за месяц мое состояние улучшилось в разы,прошло онемение и ушла боль, правда иногда ощущение вбитого гвоздя в шею меня посещает, но уже реже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

Все будет хорошо.


----------



## mailfort (25 Сен 2019)

@Mikefred, куда вы пропали? Сделали мрт, уменьшилась грыжа?


----------

